
FaceTime looks to go 3G in iOS 5 - taylorbuley
http://www.9to5mac.com/71240/facetime-looks-to-go-3g-in-ios-5-up-to-carriers-to-enable/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29&utm_content=Twitter
======
janesvilleseo
I just used this for the first 'real time' with my wife and kids while I am
half way across the country. And it was simply an amazing value add to the
call

Add 3G support and getting carrier approval would allow this to become more
universal. I hope this is the case and not another 'tethering' moment.

